# texas city moses lake



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thinking about yakking/wading area by the gates tomorrow...any suggestions? Bait? Lures? Which side of the gate?


----------



## highlightssanleon (May 30, 2013)

I'm fishing dickson bay now, under my peir lights. specks are hitting. I'm free shrimping with live. wind out of the south west at 5mph or so. When I yak over there I fish the north side of the gate bay side, walk the sand bar throwing either finger mullet on red rig 3/4 oz on bottem or free shrimp. Lots of specks and the flounder have been decent as well.


----------

